# Some more pics of my 540i-6 M Sport



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

New to photography, sorry for the compression. Any comments or tips from the pros would be appreciated.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Now THAT'S a gorgeous car! :thumbup:


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

That's hot. :thumbup: 


Do you have the first one in it's original size? That one looks awesome. :bigpimp:


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

I want an e39! Great photo skills too :thumbup:


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

RiDE said:


> That's hot. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have the first one in it's original size? That one looks awesome. :bigpimp:


Unfortunately I only have a medium res 2MP of that one


----------



## Taplin06 (Feb 28, 2006)

The first pic is very cool!! I love the look of those skyscrapers..all glass and stuff.


----------



## NORE (Sep 2, 2006)

niceeee what cam are u using?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

+1 on the hot ride!

Are you using a tripod? I see some softness that could just be handholding versus shutter speed.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

BruceX3 said:


> Now THAT'S a gorgeous car! :thumbup:


:stupid: :thumbup:


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

NICE photo's i like the car and the background settings ... way to GO !!!


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. To answer the questions, believe it or not I'm using a Canon S60 point and shoot. Not ideal, but it'll work for now. At least it does have manual focus, manual shutter speed, and manual aperature adjustment.

I did use a tripod this time, so the softness is likely due to the crappy res. I had to reformat the 5MP originals to less than 500k to post the pics on the board.


----------



## cr00klyn718 (Aug 10, 2006)

or those 19's?


----------



## 01bimmer (May 17, 2006)

those are some nice pic's. i like the first one the best :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice pics, gorgeous car!


----------

